# Online photo composition game



## edovelou (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is a new site that allows for online photo composition, creating fun pictures with many image objects on your own photo.  Really fun to play with:

http://www.hipicture.com


----------



## motcon (Dec 28, 2004)

edovelou said:
			
		

> Here is a new site that allows for online photo composition....



blasphemy.


----------

